# Lehrer ab 225/225



## La PLaYa 08 (19. Oktober 2008)

hi nur ne kurze frage




mein skill ist jetzt 225/225

wo is der nächste lehrer???(horde)?


----------



## AngusD (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich glaube, der Lehrer nennt sich Hgarth und befindet sich im Steinkrallengebirge. Er lehrt "Verzauberkunst (Fachmann)" ab 200.

Ansonsten versuch es mal in Thrallmar. Die Lehrerin befindet sich im Turm im Nordwesten von Thrallmar. Bei der Dame lernst du "Verzauberkunst (Meister)" ab 275.

Bringt dir natürlich nur was, wenn du schon in die Scherbenwelt kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La PLaYa 08 (20. Oktober 2008)

ich hab jetz in shatt bei den sehern ein gefunden (das is ne meisterin) macht die bis 375?


----------



## Divinavene (20. Oktober 2008)

So weit ich weiß´, kannst du um 225-300 skillen zu können, einfach einen Lehrer in den Hauptstädten aufsuchen. Erst ab 300 kommt der Lehrer in Thrallmar in Frage. 

Jedenfalls war ich vor 300 immer in uc meinen Fachmann kaufen. ^^


----------



## Red_Charly (8. November 2008)

Nun bin ich bei den Aldor, wo kann ich evtl noch einen Lehrer in der Scherbenwelt finden?
Ggf. Allianz

Danke  für Antworten


----------



## Logeras (8. November 2008)

Red_Charly schrieb:


> Nun bin ich bei den Aldor, wo kann ich evtl noch einen Lehrer in der Scherbenwelt finden?
> Ggf. Allianz
> 
> Danke  für Antworten




Hm ich glaube der war in der Ehrenfeste in dem Turm. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Mondkin (11. November 2008)

Man findet auch noch einen Vz-Lehrer in Nethersturm (Sturmsäule), der ist auch ganz ok^^


----------



## dUneking (11. November 2008)

und in uldaman steht auchnoch ein lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

